# Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag



## Netboy (8. November 2013)

*Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Gelöscht


----------



## Maggolos (8. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Diese Übersetzungen^^


----------



## Netboy (8. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Gelöscht


----------



## Otoshi-gami (9. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Ich habe gestern erstmals die unschöne Erfahrung mit ''Maus-Lags'' auf Win 8.1 gemacht.

STALKER CoP war die leidtragende Anwendung. Nicht funktionierende Maus & CtD.
Natürlich habe ich sofort den kompatiblen Modus für Win7/Win8 probiert, wie sonst auch.
Ohne Erfolg.

Hatte schon vor Augen wieder auf Win 7 zurückgehen zu müssen.
Ich fand allerdings Abhilfe:

1. Rechtsklick auf die exe-Datei des Spiels
2. auf "Eigenschaften" klicken
3. auf den Reiter "Kompatibilität" gehen
4. den Kompatibilitätsmodus "Windows 8" auswählen
5. die Haken bei *"Skalierung bei hohem DPI-Wert deaktivieren"* und "Programm als Administrator ausführen" setzen

Quelle: Hardwareluxx

Habe diesen Schritt mit der .exe des Spiels sowie der .exe der X-Ray Engine durchgeführt.
''Skalierung bei hohem DPI Wert deaktivieren'' in Verbindung mit ''Windows 8'' war die Lösung.
Nun läuft wieder alles.

Hoffentlich war das neue Abtastverfahren für die Mäuse die Probleme wert.

Interessanterweise hatte ich mit Black Ops sowie den beiden Metro Teilen überhaupt keine Probleme. Die liefen nach der Installation durch Steam einfach ''Out of the Box''. Und von Maus Lags hatte ich bis gestern noch gar nichts gehört...

*Edt.:*

11.11.2013

Nach kurzer Spielzeit bemerke ich nun ein anderes Problem.
Stalker CoP (auf Win-8.1 x64) gönnt sich bei verschiedenen Spielabschnitten plötzlich ''Nachdenkpausen'' von mehreren Sekunden. Auch das Speichern sowie das aufrufen des Hauptmenüs dauern mehrere Sekunden.
So etwas kam bei Win-7 &  -8 noch nie vor.

*Nachtrag* - auf Win-7 ist alles normal und flüssig wie immer. Auch mit Misery Mod.
Das Update scheint darauf keinerlei Einfluss zu nehmen. Schade.


----------



## maikeru (9. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

weiss schon einer was dieses Problem verursacht hatt?

Der "Mauslag" scheint ja recht viele User zu betreffen.

Und nach überfliegen des verlinkten Artikels macht das auf mich den Anschein, das dieser Patch nur ein Workaround ist.
Un das Problem an sich nicht angeht.

edit: danke hatte den Link für den Artikel im Luxx übersehen, hatt sich erklärt.


----------



## addicTix (10. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Wahnsinn... Ganz anderes Spielgefühl, vieeeel besser...


----------



## Kerkilabro (10. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Der Mausbug der das Spielen in WoW unmöglich machte ist nun weg! Prima


----------



## Niklas434 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Mouselag trotzt update immer noch ! COD Ghost Multiplayer ! Ich glaube langsam nicht das das nur an Microsoft liegt.


----------



## Nazzy (11. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

in l4d2 auch noch ab und zu. Aber immerhin besser geworden


----------



## Bulldog0107 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

ich kann leider nicht so machen da ich es nicht so eingestelt bekomme er zeingt mir ja  nicht mal das ich win 8 habe was kann ich da machen ....?


----------



## Netboy (16. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Gelöscht


----------



## AnonHome1234 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Um was für eine Art Mauslag gehts hier?
Ich habe manchmal das Problem unter Windows 7, dass meine Maus einfach so nach links an den Bildschhirmrand springt.
Erst wenn ich meinen PC neustarte oder den Maustreiber neuinstalliere geht wieder alles.


----------



## Emani (18. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Obs auch bei b4 funzt....


----------



## Bl4cKH4wK (18. November 2013)

*AW: Update für Windows 8.1 behebt Mauslag*

Also bei Ghost im Multiplayer ist es nicht zu 100% weg. Aber hat sich um ca. 70% gebessert. :/ die 30% gehen trotzdessen richtig auf den Sa ck.

Grüße


----------

